# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ

## LAVRAKAS

Γεια χαρά σε όλους...
Είμαι νέος στο ΑWN. Σκοπεύω να συνδεθώ με ΒΒ κομβό σε απόσταση 350 μ. περιπου ως client (εχω ερθει σε επαφή)....
Εχει κανεις να προτείνει μαρκες και χαρακτηριστικά για πιάτο,feeder,ap; 
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς καταταστήματα εξοπλισμού στην περιοχή του Περιστερίου;
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...

----------


## JB172

Διάβασε το παρακάτω thread. Θα βρεις πολλά πράγματα μέσα που σε ενδιαφέρουν.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=34364

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Σ' ευχαριστω πολύ.... ΠΟΛΥ χρησιμες οι πληροφορίες!!!!! και να φανταστεις οτι έχω "οργωσει" το forum εδω και 20 μέρες.... αλλα φαινεται παντα θα υπάρχει κάτι νέο να δεις....... αυτη ειναι η μαγεία άλλωστε της κοινότητας!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Thanks. Καλή συνέχεια.
Οτι χρειαστείς, ρώτα ξανά.  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Μέρος του εξοπλισμού, τον πήρα από την ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ στην Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι οι άνθρωποι εκεί ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικοί, και το βασικότερο κάνουν καλές τιμές, χωρίς να εκμεταλλεύνται τον 
"πρωτάρη" που θα μπεί στο μαγαζί τους....
Δεν το λέω για διαφήμιση, δεν τους ξέρω καν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά συγκριτικά με 
μεγάλο και πολύ γνωστό κατάστημα στη περιοχή μου (Περιστέρι μεριά) ειναι πολύ φθηνότεροι, και το βασικότερο ξέρουν να ..... ακούν.

----------


## senius

> Μέρος του εξοπλισμού, τον πήρα από την ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ στην Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι οι άνθρωποι εκεί ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικοί, και το βασικότερο κάνουν καλές τιμές, χωρίς να εκμεταλλεύνται τον 
> "πρωτάρη" που θα μπεί στο μαγαζί τους....
> Δεν το λέω για διαφήμιση, δεν τους ξέρω καν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά συγκριτικά με 
> μεγάλο και πολύ γνωστό κατάστημα στη περιοχή μου (Περιστέρι μεριά) ειναι πολύ φθηνότεροι, και το βασικότερο ξέρουν να ..... ακούν.


Ετσι, πως να το κάνουμε.
Δεν είναι διαφήμιση.
Και μιας πού λέμε για αγορές, αγορές σε ότι έχει σχέση με στήσιμο ιστού, γωνιές αντηρίδες, εντατήρες, κατάστημα στο Περιστέρι : Λεωφόρο Αθηνών & Θηβών, όπως ανεβαίνουμε δεξιά, κατάστημα με κάγκελα.  ::

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Τον ξέρω τον  ::   ::   ::   ::  .....ΝΙΔΗ, όντως έχει τα πάντα , και κόβει οτι του ζητήσεις παρόλο που ειναι κυρίως χονδρική.

----------


## soterilas

rr pedia mipws gnori2i kanC po0 exi katastima DC stin a9ina????opios 3eri an mpori as mo0 pi...tnx po0 m akusate  ::

----------


## papashark

> rr pedia mipws gnori2i kanC po0 exi katastima DC stin a9ina????opios 3eri an mpori as mo0 pi...tnx po0 m akusate


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπόρεσε κανένας να σε ακούσει έτσι όπως γράφεις...

Στο παρών φόρουμ απαγορεύονται τα greeklish καθώς και αυτή η περίεργη γραφή που χρησιμοποιείς με μια μίξη αγγλικών χαρακτήρων, αριθμών, και λέξεων που τους λείπουν γράμματα....

Θα σε παρακαλέσω είτε να το κάνεις edit, είτε να το ξαναγράψεις, και να το γράψεις στα ελληνικά σωστά και καθαρά.

----------


## denlinux

Τι καταστημα λεει οτι ψαχνει..?  ::

----------


## papashark

Νομίζω συνεχούς ρεύματος....  ::

----------


## Jage

Παπούτσια εννοεί...  ::  στυλ Vans , element κλπ....

----------


## denlinux

Αν θελει παπουτσια να παει στον Βενιερη.........  ::

----------


## soterilas

xexe εχετε πλάκα τελος πάντων ψάχνω για μια μάρκα παπουτσιών τα DC αν ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρώ μαγαζί που να τα πουλάει?(εντός αθήνας ενοίτε)θα σας ήμουν ευγνόμων  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> dc shoes in Athens


 στο google και θα σου βγαλει πολλα.....  :: 
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=...ng_el&aq=f&oq=

----------


## soterilas

φίλε μου δεν βρήκα τίποτα...  ::

----------


## fengi1

Τα παπουτσια στο τζακι

----------


## trimitsos

τί gain θέλεις να έχουν τα παπούτσια??
κοίτα να έχουν embeded κορδόνια

----------


## Jage

και στην τελικη πετας μια omni να συνδέσεις κι άλλες μάρκες...αιντααα!  ::

----------


## soterilas

φιλε εσυ που μου λες κοίτα να έχουν embeded κορδόνια...τι ειναι τ embeded?????σιγνωμη αλλα δεν ξερω  ::

----------


## harrylaos

> Μέρος του εξοπλισμού, τον πήρα από την ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ στην Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι οι άνθρωποι εκεί ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικοί, και το βασικότερο κάνουν καλές τιμές, χωρίς να εκμεταλλεύνται τον 
> "πρωτάρη" που θα μπεί στο μαγαζί τους....
> Δεν το λέω για διαφήμιση, δεν τους ξέρω καν τους ανθρώπους, αλλά συγκριτικά με 
> μεγάλο και πολύ γνωστό κατάστημα στη περιοχή μου (Περιστέρι μεριά) ειναι πολύ φθηνότεροι, και το βασικότερο ξέρουν να ..... ακούν.


Για τον Βενιερη αναφερεσαι πιστευω και εχεις δικιο.
Τα φτηνα ας πουμε μαγαζια που πουλανε πιατα ειναι εκει που πηγες στην Καλιθεα και στα Ανω Πατησια.

----------


## papashark

> φιλε εσυ που μου λες κοίτα να έχουν embeded κορδόνια...τι ειναι τ embeded?????σιγνωμη αλλα δεν ξερω


Τα embeded έχουν small factor, απλά...

----------


## soterilas

a 0k

----------

